# Amazon Sword



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I got a tall Amazon Sword yesterday and put it in Fishie's tank. It looks great, but how much light do I need for this plant? It's in the back part of the tank so it gets a little bit of sunlight from the window, but never very bright. I still haven't gotten the right kind of bulb, either. Though I'm not going to turn the tank light on for a while until Fishie's tail heals. Whenever the tank light is on he's constantly flaring. And with the damage he's done to his tail biting it, there's going to be a blowout from flaring if I turn the light on.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazon swords require high iron too. As for tail biting as many hiding spots as possible.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I find Amazon sword to be have very little light requirements but need some low light but it does best with medium light.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one; it doesn't get a whole lot of light. It was looking pretty sad, so I bought it some root tabs and now it's very green and growing beautifully - it even has little babies growing from the bottom!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

the amazon sword will eventually outgrow your tank fyi, root tabs are definately a must if you dont have any soil in your tank (and tbh I use them even with soil).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I give mine 3 watts per gallon, liquid ferts, iron tabs, and the fish add CO2.


----------

